
Snowden: Gina Haspel participated in a torture program that - nabla9
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/997271424590143488
======
sschueller
It's like in a failed state where war criminals get put in position of power
instead of being prosecuted. Instead the messengers are shot.

If she gets approved it will be a very sad day for the United States.

What bothers me even more is the outright hypocrisy of the United States
calling out other counties and leaders when they then selves commit and
support war crimes.

------
ddtaylor
Does anyone know if those are true claims? I have no idea and not sure if I
can verify any of that without getting put on more bad lists. That itself
probably answers my question.

~~~
bfuller
...he posted sources

~~~
ddtaylor
Thanks, sorry I don't usually scroll down on Twitter much because very often
it's bots and people clamoring for attention.

